# caribou mounts



## ID_Cuda (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm looking for something different, too. I'm getting one mounted, and I want to find something that doesn't cause the neck to be so stretched out. I like the turn you have, but it's probably too much for where I'm going to hang it.

We'll see if anyone has anything else...


----------



## Deer Mount (Feb 16, 2009)

There aren't alot of form choices for caribou. You might check out McKenzie Taxidermy online. They have some really nice add on habitat rock etc. to dress up your displays.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

sorry for the off topic, but what does a mount like that run


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

$795


----------

